# Sword rods



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Gonna build a couple rods for swords, sometime this year. Never targeted them, so looking for some ideas. 6' Seeker blank maybe. Not set on the blank yet, but leaning towards 6' fast tip. No rollers. Bent butt. Thoughts?


----------



## vince6o1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Take a look at calstar a d united composites blanks to


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Any general opinions on what you would like to see in a sword rod?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I love the Star Rod handcrafted B50/100WOHC 5'10" on a bent butt. Nice soft tip to see bites, plenty of backbone. I prefer the bent butt for a couple of reasons. It fishes from the rod holder a lot better on a bent butt and it is more comfortable in a harness on a bent butt.

Chris V turned me onto those rods several years ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Any general opinions on what you would like to see in a sword rod?


This is what I like to see...
















Sorry. I couldn't help myself. I don't know much about rod building, but I'd give Blackfin rods a call. I know they build sword rods for some of the best. You can discuss your specific application with them and they'll tell you what blank is best.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> I love the Star Rod handcrafted B50/100WOHC 5'10" on a bent butt. Nice soft tip to see bites, plenty of backbone. I prefer the bent butt for a couple of reasons. It fishes from the rod holder a lot better on a bent butt and it is more comfortable in a harness on a bent butt.
> 
> Chris V turned me onto those rods several years ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they use Gator Glass blanks. Can someone confirm that?


----------

